
Ask HN: Big company approached our stealth startup – what to do? - throwaway__x
We are a 3-person startup a few months away from a public launch. We got under the radar of a very big company in the same industry we are operating in. They have been looking at offering a service&#x2F;product similar to ours and are now wanting to talk to us. We have an NDA in place and have already started preliminary discussions which are now intensifying. I’m not sure what their end game is. It’s not that they are being coy about it, it’s just that they first want to see if there’s room for doing something together in some capacity.<p>They seem to be interested in launching it under their own brand, so I think a simple investment is out of the picture. I think it’s going to go down as an acquihire of some sort. We are moving into the more detailed stage of a technical due diligence type discussion, and we&#x27;re not sure to what extent we should allow that exploratory effort go. We don&#x27;t really mind talking about our infrastructure and business aspects, but is it considered acceptable to let them explore the code in great detail? Again, it&#x27;s a very big and reputable company, so I don&#x27;t know if we should be so paranoid as to make them walk away.<p>Should we have in place a more specific NDA or a letter of intent of some kind? We are open to doing a joint venture or even an outright acquisition as they have the right resources to take our product very big very fast.<p>Any tips or suggestions?
======
ChuckMcM
Here is a suggestion, tell them to state their intentions or go away. Once
they state their intentions tell them they have to sign a Memorandum of
Understanding about what you're going to talk about and if they walk away it
will cost them $X million (pick a number that would be able to resolve your
debts and pay off any investors with a slight return).

What ever you do, do _NOT_ be lured into thinking they are thinking about
maybe a big exit for you, your interests are _not aligned_ yet and you need to
realize that. If there is any IP possible make sure you have provisional
patents filed before you talk to them about anything. Even if you don't think
it is patentable, force them to either buy you or risk infringing you if they
go into competition with you.

Seriously, you have nothing to gain from this distraction if they aren't
serious, and if they are serious they will put it in writing for you.

~~~
mblevin
As a former M&A guy and later a founder - It's not just that your interests
aren't aligned in terms of financials or IP, your timelines aren't aligned and
your desired outcomes aren't aligned.

There is ZERO hurry with a lot of BigCo acquisitions - there are layers and
layers of board approvals, analysis, opportunity costs, competitor research,
etc.

There may not be any actual interest in an acquisition of people or
technology, but rather a curiosity about the space - e.g. "what are smart and
hungry people in X space capable of actually building?" or "what does
technology Y in the wild actually look like?"

It's all fun and games for the BigCo but can absolutely kill a startup with
delays and 180 degree turns on the product roadmap.

~~~
saanilb
@mblevin completely agree with you. Bigco will take its own sweat time to
close, so better focus on product launch and have parallel discussion on
acquisition.

~~~
ryanhuff
Parallel tracks is very tough for a 3 person team and not sacrifice the
product.

~~~
saanilb
@ryanhuff ya, can understand. then 1 person can focus the discussion and other
2 can be on product. I know easy to tell, but really difficult to practice. :(

------
grellas
Generally it is a bad idea to let a company probe deeply into your technical
specs without having a good indicator in place that they are proposing some
sort of deal that would be favorable to you. Usually that means an LOI stating
the broad terms of what they intend to do, subject only to a definitive
agreement and to satisfactory due diligence.

Don't be lulled that it is a big and reputable company. If they are doing
their own independent development, it is relatively easy for them to claim
that they developed whatever it is they later develop based solely on
independent efforts and it is pretty hard for you to cut past that claim,
especially when the only of doing so is to sue and spend many hundreds of
thousands of dollars to try to win that suit.

It should be a staged approach. The deeper they want to probe, the more they
need to declare themselves.

And, by the way, make sure that the NDA is very tightly drafted to severely
limit the impact of potential weasel language, e.g., pertaining to independent
development efforts - thus, for instance, make sure it says that such efforts
must be capable of being documented by written evidence. On this point,
though, it is impossible to advise in the abstract. See a good lawyer on this.
Very important.

------
fnazeeri
This is a great opportunity....to raise $$ from investors. Every startup knows
that they have to convince investors "why to invest" but fewer know that they
also have to convince them "why now?" Having a company sniffing around the
fringes is a big motivating factor for potential VCs. It also can be a serious
motivator for the "big company" if there are VCs interested as well. They
willingness to acquire you at a premium can be driven by their assessment of
the probability of "taking out a well funded competitor".

So, a long way of saying, if you're going to talk with them in detail, make
sure that you also talk to some investors at the same time (Google BATNA).

~~~
kordless
I love this. It's turning skewed/unknown expectations into a positive movement
on an investment.

------
greenyoda
_" Should we have in place a more specific NDA or a letter of intent of some
kind?"_

If you don't have a good lawyer to whom you could put this question, you'll
probably get screwed in this negotiation.

------
gregcohn
There's some good advice here, but so far no one has said the most important
thing, which is to clarify for yourselves what your other best option is.

(In MBA jargon, your "BATNA" \-- Best Alternative to a Negotiated Agreement).

This is not just theory, it's dealmaking 101. You simply have no leverage to
get what you want (fast closure, price, etc) unless you have an external
forcing function you can credibly threaten to move forward with -- one that
you must be prepared to accept if they call your bluff.

Based on circumstances -- it could be a term sheet, a public launch, a
partnership with someone threatening to BigCo, etc. But figure out what it is,
put a time frame on it, and make them aware of it.

Based on your questions, I'd also suggest bringing an advisor in who knows
what they are doing to help you sort through what you should and should not
reveal at this point. (Why would they want to review your code if it's an
acquihire??)

~~~
raverbashing
Listen to this guy. Also read "Getting to Yes", the dealmaking 101 book

And OF COURSE Lawyer up, with a good startup lawyer.

Another tip. If there's money on the table TAKE IT. $BIGCORP wants to buy it
for $SUM which will leave you with 6 or even maybe 7 digits in your pocket?
Evaluate the deal with your lawyer, then sign on the line.

------
johnnyg
It sounds to me like you are getting worked. The way you have been approached
is not how someone with good intentions does it.

Reject the "joint launch" proposal. Put together a Memorandum of Understanding
with a break up fee that will cover you.

If they are serious, they'll take you up on this and if nothing red flags
they'll buy you.

If they aren't serious, you'll see them show their teeth pretty quickly as you
are now denying them what they sought for free.

I suspect you'll see their teeth. In that case, launch your thing, get
traction and force them back to the table.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Assuming they are "getting worked" is probably a bit too cynical.

I've been though this also and would be more careful about massive time sink
and distraction that is not serious inquiry.

------
julianpye
1\. If the company has a track record of acquihires, talk to one of these
companies. If they have not got a track record of working with startups, it is
very rare that they can get it right the first time.

2\. Reduce the number of people on the other side interacting with you. In
large companies too many people jump on these types of opportunities and will
burn a lot of your time. Identify one senior person from the company that you
have a good gut feeling about (preferably towards the end of their career) and
make one of your team work on a plan closely together with them. Let the other
two work ahead on your original plan.

3\. You as a startup have one agenda - you want to make it big together -
remember that in large corporations each individual comes with their own
agenda, most often not aligned with each other. And also remember that large
corporations, especially when struggling with innovative competitors, will try
to belittle smaller companies and negotiate you down.

~~~
bdcravens
_If the company has a track record of acquihires, talk to one of these
companies._

I don't understand this statement. Doesn't that mean the "acquihired" are part
of $BIGCOMPANY?

~~~
julianpye
Sorry, I wasn't precise. I meant talking to the individuals formerly in the
acquired companies and finding out how their product and how they themselves
fared.

------
trcollinson
I have been on both sides of these sorts of negotiations and I have to say
most companies are not out to steal your technology or IP. Certainly it has
happened, but in all reality it's not easy to steal technology or IP.

For example, let's take the TechForward V Best Buy mentioned by another
commenter. TechForward had an interesting but not terribly novel idea. They
shared the idea with Best Buy and Best Buy stole it and recreated it with
their own mathematicians, actuaries, and programmers. Was what they did wrong?
Yes. Was it stealing their code from their repository and then just deploying
with the Best Buy logo on it? No, not at all. The point being that if your
idea is not really novel and could easily be rebuilt by a team that is bigger,
smarter, or well funded, well you are probably in trouble.

With that in mind, the more common situation is that they actually think you
are very skilled and would make an interesting addition to their teams,
environment, and company. If you are open to an aquihire or joint venture
because as you say they "have the right resources to take [y]our product very
big very fast", by all means state YOUR desire. Generally when I have asked to
see a companies code during due diligence on a product that isn't even
released yet, it can be thought of like an extended technical interview. I
would be happy 9 times out of 10 to hear from the potential aquihire-ies "Hey,
we're in this project $x amount, we'd like an exit like $y with a job at the
end that gives us ABCD". It would safe them and the company a ton of time,
effort, and money. But, more often than not the startup hides behind a lawyer
without making THEIR demands clear (or worse, never really knowing what they
want in the end), and then no one ends up very happy.

* None of this is to say you shouldn't have a lawyer, just make sure that your lawyer pushes you towards a clean outcome and not just the infinite legal loop.

------
jayp
Have been through an acquisition before as a core/senior team employee at a
startup.

The big company that acquired us didn't even ask to take a look at your code
until after a deal was discussed, and intent signed, but before closing.
(i.e., final due diligence... and they wanted it to scan for GPL violations,
etc.). They evaluated our software/company by focusing their efforts on
extensively using our software in various (stress) test scenarios prior to
discussing the deal. They also asked us to add a few features on short notice
to test our ability to execute.

In fact, they kept the competing implementers (read: engineers who would
actually write code) away from the deep technical decisions (and they had a
competing effort which they merged with us later). Most of the technical
discussions were limited to the engineering director who ran the group. They
took a very caution approach: they have much more to lose then us if the deal
didn't went through and they did in fact end up launching the product (i.e.,
possibility of a failed startup suing them).

I think if it any reputable big company in the valley, they will probably
follow the same protocol.

One word of caveat: you may end up working on a deal, but generally it will
take a LOT of your time. So you should find out if the discussions are leading
to something you want ASAP.

------
orasis
Absolutely resist the urge to dazzle them with your technical prowess. THEY
WILL STEAL YOUR SHIT.

I will not point fingers at any specific companies since I have no interest in
being sued, but I have had technologies stolen by 5 different public
technology companies.

In my case, I even had patents filed. It won't save you because they'll take
the customers in the mean time while you're waiting the years for your patent
to be granted. If you've raised capital, your company will have long crashed
and burned and the investors will have sold the patents for pennies.

Another set of worthless people to avoid are the folks from the "Labs" at any
major technology company. They are in no position to make a major purchase and
in the best case scenario will waste a ton of your time.

If they say that they're potentially interested in acquiring and want to do
due diligence, DO NOT LET THEM SEE UNDER THE KIMONO. They can back out of a
deal at any moment, and if nothing else, even if they are interested in
acquisition, they'll use their knowledge as leverage to force you into worse
price/terms.

~~~
WhitneyLand
>I have had technologies stolen by 5 different public technology companies

No second thoughts after the 4th time?

~~~
orasis
Most of it happened within a 6 month window when we were getting serious
traction and stealing big customers.

------
vonnik
There are some large companies that get deep into technical due diligence, and
go as far as signing letters of intent, only to take the ideas and implement
the tech themselves. Watch out.

Also, NDAs are almost unenforceable. If you don't trust the people across the
table, don't share sensitive information.

~~~
grecy
I'm remembering a post here on HN some time ago from someone that experienced
that...

Demo'ed their tech to "big co" in the hopes of partnership/acquisition..
nothing came of it then 6 months later Big Co. released their own version of
the exact same thing...

Be careful.

~~~
LaurentVB
My startup is currently discussing with a prospect/potential acquirer that was
very clear about this: "We'll do it, with or without you, so you'd better
accept our under-priced offer". I'm not aware of any option to prevent any
company to do that, is there?

------
deeths
I evaluate investments, M&A, and business partnerships for a big company.

Most of the "force them to do an NDA/MOU/make intentions clear" comments seem
unlikely to work. Those comments assume that BigCo knows its intentions. Big
Companies take a long time to reach decisions, so you have to give them time.
Big companies have a lot of steps to reach internal consensus, and sometimes
might take weeks just to get the right people in a room to make a decision, so
trying to speed up their process could be like a "marry me or break-up"
ultimatum too early in a relationship-- unlikely to result in what either
party wants. The legitimate exception to that is if you're taking a big
funding round or have external interest from another company. Overplaying that
usually backfires though. The best approach is to share what you're willing to
and stay engaged while limiting the amount of time the big company can take
from your team. If they're taking forever to get to a decision, don't rush to
have meetings: that limits your disruption while giving them more time to get
to a decision. Don't hold up your roadmap unless they're committing to
something or can give you a deadline of when they can commit.

Also, big companies typically won't use any NDA other than their own or sign a
Memorandum of Understanding until well past the "seeing if there's room to do
something together" stage.

Being too paranoid can make you seem like you're hiding something or just
unpleasant to deal with and could kill a deal, but some paranoia is
worthwhile. The key is being paranoid about the right things.

You should obviously talk to a lawyer to understand the protection the
existing NDA gives you, but there's really no purpose in getting a stronger
NDA until they've made up their mind what they're doing (because until then,
they won't sign one anyway). Unless you've come up with something dramatically
new in your architecture (as in you don't use Map-Reduce because you invented
something much better), sharing the architecture can be a good way of building
some trust and helping them understand how they might integrate without giving
too much away. I don't see a big company doing things like changing their
architecture or algorithms because they found a better way to do things--
there's just too much inertia to changing those fundamental things in a
product if they're close to market, and they'll be sensitive to IP issues too.
You should be more worried about them learning from your knowledge about
effective customer/selling tactics or about them sizing you out as competition
(which would focus on features instead of technology). You usually wouldn't
protect yourself against that much in an NDA, so you need to be smart about
sharing enough to impress them without giving them too much.

It's usually a bad idea to let them look at code at all until they have an
agreement in place about their intentions (that's when the LOI or MOU comes
in). They should be making a big effort to protect their own people from IP
pollution at that point. If they're wanting to look at code and don't have
formal agreements in place, you should wonder if you're really dealing with
the corporate part of the company or just some random product team that isn't
going through the process they should (which could innocently be because they
don't know what process they should be following).

One good way to judge how serious they are is who you're dealing with. If
you're just dealing with engineers or junior PMs, it isn't serious at all. If
there are more than 2 levels of PMs involved, then they're probably really
considering doing something.

Similarly, you can try to tell what direction they're leaning for the
relationship. If the titles of the people leading the discussions are Business
Development or Solutions, they're probably leaning towards a commercial
arrangement, if there's Corporate Strategy or Corporate Development involved,
they might be looking at M&A. Don't draw conclusions about the likelihood of
M&A from the Corp Strategy or Corp Dev titles though-- it only tells you
that's the direction they're looking at it, not how serious they are.

Rather than trying to force an agreement, you can test how much visibility the
effort has by trying to get a meeting with a senior executive (someone who
runs a product area or BU) and see if they make it happen.

------
davismwfl
I'd say you should talk to an attorney. I'd want a more specific letter of
intent or NDA covering your startup in case they decide to play in the space.
Letting them get to far into the technical due diligence before they have
committed to something seems like a bad idea to me. They may be large and
reputable, but that doesn't mean they won't steamroll a small company to get
into a market they feel is compelling.

Trust your gut, your asking the question because you have doubts as to their
intent. So make them spell out their intent clearly. If they walk away, you
know they never had a genuine intent, other than to steamroll you and pay you
as little as possible, if anything.

------
harryh
The most important suggestion is to ignore nearly all the advice you are
getting in this forum unless it is clear that it is coming from someone who
has been there before and not just someone who is guessing about what the best
plan might be. People in this forum will vastly overestimate the value of the
technically nitty gritty of whatever it is you have built because most people
in here are coders that think that code is the source of all value. I can't
say for sure (more on that later) but I have a very strong suspicion that this
company cares a lot less about your code than they do about you and your team.

You need to find someone (or some people) who have been in a similar situation
before and had a successful outcome. If you don't know anyone like this then
ask for an introduction to someone you don't know. It's a small world. If you
work at it you get get to someone knowledgeable.

Then you need to give them much more detail than you gave in this post because
the specifics are going to matter a lot. It's perfectly understandable that
you didn't want to get into the weeds with a public post but without the
details it is literally impossible to give quality advice.

------
Animats
They get a demo. They do not get to see the code in detail or know your trade
secrets without a tight contractual agreement. You need a lawyer experienced
in startup acquisitions. If you're in Silicon Valley, it's not hard to find
one.

This is when you need a patent.

------
bbunix
"hey have been looking at offering a service/product similar to ours" \-
that's called _a competitor_... and they can do whatever they want with your
IP - patents or not - you're gonna sue them? Good luck with that, they'll bury
you.

I'd finish the product, launch, then talk. Your value isn't going down between
now and then, and this is just a distraction.

Just say 'see you on launch day, bring a check".

Background story - we sold our 2 person company (Big Brother) to BigCo (Quest
Software)... little did I know that our free product was killing the sales of
their $50K a pop product... ohhhh... so that's why they were so interested....

~~~
dmfdmf
This is the best answer so far. Tell them, politely, to get lost and take it
as a sign you are on the right track. It is time to damn the torpedoes, full-
steam ahead. They are either ahead of you or behind you and that is what they
are trying to find out. If they are ahead and you have no unique tech then you
are toast anyway. If they are behind they are weighing buying you to jump the
line for Y dollars or investing X dollars to catch up. Why help them make that
calculation? Make them sweat.

If you have any confidence in what you are doing then stick with it and don't
be distracted by BigCo.

------
kordless
Figure out if you are talking to a decision maker. A good way to do that is
simply ask the person you are talking to "Are you the decision maker?". If you
aren't talking to the decision maker, you are wasting your time.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Possibly a less offensive question is "how high would this deal have to go for
final sign-off"

~~~
001sky
This is well said (and understated). Next thing you know you need (them) to
"get me that meeting" with the decisionmaker. Er...who do you thin makes
_those_ decisions?

------
veermishra0803
If the MnA team of that XYZ company is willing to take the talks forward, just
take things forward. People who have been through MnA can tell you easily that
such processes like Acquihire or an Acquisition takes time. So keep at it, but
also maintain a strictly professional relation with them in terms of paper
work (Make sure you get an MOU signed before they talk
investments/Acquisitions).

If they have something else in mind, openly ask them what is it that they want
to explore with your company & see if it works & even if it doesn't works,
launch your product anyway.

Best of luck for your launch.

------
jwatte
The one thing I'd like to emphasize in addition to the good advice here is
that they are costing you big bucks in opportunity cost. Your main goal is to
launch! They don't seem to be helping with that.

------
Patrick_Devine
You need to have a Letter of Intent in place, and you should talk to an
attourney as others have suggested. It's disproportionately expensive for your
company in this process, so there should be a monetary component which
protects your company if any kind of deal goes south. For a 3-person startup,
I'm sure you guys are getting absolutely nothing done right now, so if they're
serious about talking to you, they shouldn't have any problems putting some
cash on the line.

------
JSeymourATL
Protect your status, withdraw now. You drive the agenda.

Make the Big Company qualify themselves to back to you. "Why would we want to
do something together?" "How exactly does your operation/platform work?".
"What exactly are your plans for our stuff?" Get a deal done before technical
due diligence. Here's a solid read on Prizing by Oren Klaff >
[http://pitchanything.com/book/](http://pitchanything.com/book/)

------
lisper
I was in exactly the same situation eight years ago. We were acquired pre-
launch by a fortune 500 company. It was a disaster. Our company folded two
years later, and I believe it was a direct result of mismanagement by the
acquirer. The acquisition was not a liquidity event for the founders, so I
never made a dime. Never even drew a salary. General advice: proceed with
extreme caution. Contact me off line if you want more details.

------
ntaylor
Be careful when sharing your IP, even to a large company. The size of the
company should do nothing to alleviate your concerns about the legitimacy of
their goals. A colleague of mine went through a similar interaction with a
large corporation who, after going extensive technical diligence, ultimately
rejected the deal and released an identical product.

(Somewhat) happy ending: he sued and won.

------
saanilb
-Prioritize the things, discussions should not hamper the product launch. \- Brain storm the Pro/Con of getting acquired \- Write down the options you have and select the best one. \- Once you decide, then dont go back unless and until there is a major advantage \- Hire a Lawyer if you want to pursue further on acquisition. -

------
cilantro1994
The probability of any kind of deal happening with a big company is very less.
Be upfront about how much time you can spend with them. Personally I would not
spend more than few hours. Also make sure the person you talk with has the
power to make decisions and ask their intentions clearly. Preferably in
writing.

------
erikb
Maybe I haven't read it clearly enough. But where do you state what you want?
Nobody can really tell you what you should do if you don't know yourself what
you want. Getting a lawyer is pretty much the only reasonable response I've
seen so far, because it can never hurt. But even then it is important that you
know what you want, to find a good lawyer for your cause, and because a lawyer
is a contractor himself and like you he would like to know what is customer
wants before he can be really efficient. The second advice that always works
is that you never deal with "The Big Corp" but with a guy or a team working in
that big corp. While the corp might be reputable the guy might not be (and the
other way around, though less likely). Learn to know these guys, not the corp.
Both these tips (lawyer, learning to know people not roles/organisations)
always works in every really important daily situation, not just start-ups,
btw.

Do you want to get bought? Then start thinking about a fair price of your
company. And start about an incredibly big number you would be happy to retire
with. If you can find a result in between these numbers you will probably be
doing not too badly. If you don't get close to either number, then you might
change to the next goal.

Do you want to grow bigger to sell out bigger? Then look for a cooperation but
keep your independence as much as possible. That includes keeping your company
value secret (which is often more likely your market research than your source
code).

Do you want to change the world? Well then try to find out what and how much
they are willing to do. If they don't care about the cause, say "bye".

Do you just want to experiment, learn new stuff, keep your freedom? Then have
a look about how much of that is left when they integrate you. You can't find
out about this in a meeting room discussing with them, because they'll promise
you anything in that regard. Look how the other people work in that corp. Are
they creative, smart, free-loving animals, or are they cubicle workers who
love to blame everything that happens around them on middle management? That's
what you can expect after 1-2 years of integration.

Do you maybe actually hate the undefined future and hours of unlimited work of
a start-up? This might be the best chance for you to get out. Getting
integrated means you might end up in middle management with a decent pay and
some savings from the sale in your bank account. That's way, way better than
anybody can hope coming directly from university.

And one last tip, because I personally always struggled with knowing what I
wanted when I was younger: Define a random goal. Choose one from them, maybe
even using a dice. Doesn't matter. A bad specific goal can be changed when you
finally know you hate it. A lot of unspecified goals get you nowhere.

------
bhousel
It really depends on the big company. See what kind of track record they have
in dealing with small startups like yours working in a similar space. If it's
Yahoo, maybe you'll get acquihired. If it's Amazon, you're probably toast.

------
joncooper
Lawyer up. It's worth the $10k it will probably take you to paper this
correctly. Since it will be difficult to estimate damages should this not work
out, consider writing a liquidated damages clause with clearly spelled out
triggers.

------
robomartin
Arghh! You should have posted on HN or spoken to an experienced business
person or attorney before getting past "Hello". NDA and meetings? No friggin
way! No way! Potentially huge mistake. Hopefully you haven't discussed much
more than the kind of coffee you like and current weather. I can tell you from
(painful) experience, all you are doing is setting yourself up to get screwed.

One of the most valuable things about a program like YC is that it shields
young a d very green entrepreneurs from the nasty realities of business and
provides highly experienced business people for everything else.

Please tell me you didn't use THEIR NDA, or, even worst, a boilerplate.

You need to seek professioan guidance immediately. Stop talks right now before
you say too much or go too far. NDA's can be absolutley worthless.

------
tiffanyricks
If it is a software product. A provisional patent will not apply. You can
apply for a design patent and file as a micro entity so your patent will cost
the same as a provisional patent. I wish you the best!

------
Lops
Hi am kind of in same boat, we are planing to agree to sell our product under
their brand, but no way we will give/show our source or explain how stuff
works.

------
Lops
We are kind of in same position, however we will not show source or go
technical detail, they can evaluate us as team and sell our product under
their brand

------
rajkanarbatra
A dumb questions What is the reason for being in stealth mode. Is it because
you have a novel idea or ground breaking technology or both?

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why are you asking this forum instead of a lawyer.

------
skmurphy
What is the business objective of your conversation? What do you want them to
say yes to? That should shape your interactions.

------
Artemis2
Get a good lawyer. It will cost you, but it will be worth more than all the
advice you will get by technical people here.

------
deleterious
It seems "Print the Legend" on Netflix is a good cautionary and relevant tale
to watch.

------
deleterious
It seems "Print the Legend" on Netflix is a good cautionary tale to watch.

------
abionic
There is no big and reputable company when it comes to competition. Discuss at
business level and provide all offfering details as to your customers. That
shall give a fair idea. Detailed code exploration, shall be a no.

------
uptown
You're stealth. How'd they find out about you?

------
sergiotapia
Sell and retire young. What's there to think about?

